
Science Considered Harmful (2013) [pdf] - panic
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/1528/db5fbf573f64004c4515173a2bc85966b5b4.pdf
======
panic
Note that "INT" stands for Intelligent Narrative Technologies, or AI for
understanding and generating narratives.

